# Rabbitless Rabbit Show



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

As you know, Rabbit Awareness Week in September is fast approaching. In connection with this, the RSPCA Animal Centre at Martlesham, Suffolk, is holding a Rabbitless Rabbit Show this month.

We would love you to share your wonderful bunnies with others, by sending us your bunny photos and stories, so that we can in turn share them with others in our display. It would be a lovely way to show people how special our lovely buns are, and how best to look after them.

We have kept entry cost to a minimum (50p per photo), as the show is more about sharing and awareness, than fundraising.

Sadly there are still people who think it is still OK to keep a lonely bunny in a tiny hutch at the end of the garden, and we are hoping your photos could just make a difference to some of those bunnies lives. Its a big task, but together I really believe we can do it.

There are several categories in the Rabbitless Rabbit Show, so there should be something for everyone  your favourite bunny photo, best bonded bunnies, rescue bunny, strongest human/bunny bond, biggest binky (a bunny jump for joy!), best dead bunny flop (ultimate relaxation!) - and strongest fighter, for the amazing special needs bunnies out there. There are also categories for creative bunny enrichment and accommodation. Some of your accommodation ideas are fantastic!

In addition, we will have a non-competitive Tribute Wall, for you to share stories and photos of much loved bunnies that are no longer with us, but never forgotten.

All entries will be displayed at the RSPCA Martlesham Animal Centre, Mill Lane, Martlesham, Suffolk, throughout September. For those who live local, we would love you to visit and see the display. Centre opening hours are Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri and Sat 11.30am-3.30pm (closed on Wed, and Sun by appt.). We are also having an open day on 2nd September, which is always a great day out.

For those who live farther afield, dont worry  your bunny may just win a rosette, and if he/she doesnt, you will still have shared them with others, and hopefully made a difference to other bunnies lives too.

Please go to RSPCA Suffolk East and Ipswich Branch and click on the green Rabbitless Rabbit Show poster, which will link you to download an entry form. You will also find a link to ideas to help you. Alternatively, call in at the Centre for an entry form if you are local.

Entries can be posted or hand delivered. Winners will be announced during Rabbit Awareness Week 15th-22nd September.

Good luck!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds good, will have to sort some of my 7 out


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That would be absolutely lovely! they look georgous - thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Ohh I'll have to sort some pics out  Most of mine have a story to tell


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That would be absolutely great!

It's only when you keep buns, you realise how individual and special they are. We have quite a few here - both inside and outside. Several are rescues or have special needs. Some came as fosters, but just found themselves staying. They just weedle their way in to your heart! We are quite a motley crew really!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy to say that the photos and stories are already coming in for our Rabbitless Rabbit Show - I have had a sneaky preview, and I have to say that the photos are georgous! Glad I won't be deciding who gets the rosettes! I would want everyone to have one.

The show has been organised by our very passionate "Rabbitlady", who works tirelessy (and, like many,for nothing!), to help bunnies have a better life. She does pre and post adoption home visits for our local rehoming centre, fosters bunnies, has adopted the unrehomable, offers outreach support, advocates, and is always there to help in a crisis, in any way she can, be it helping with transport, supplies - or accommodation, in the case of an owner whose flat was flooded and needed temporary accommodation for her bun.

Her mission is to help as many bunnies as she can, and the idea of the show is not only to share bunnies in a different way, but to show how happy bunnies behave (binkies and dead bunny flops). The "Hutch is not enough" category photos of bunnies playing in enriched set-ups are great to look at and will hopefully give people ideas to improve their own, so making the lives of more bunnies better.

The non competitive Tribute section will hopefully be a way of people remembering their lost ones.

Can't wait to see the final display of all the photos, which will be up at Martlesham Animal Centre during September, including Open day on 2nd September.

I do hope as many of you as possible can enter your buns. All costs have been covered by local sponsorship and many voluntary hours. Entry costs (50p per category) have been kept to a minimum, as this show is more about sharing and raising awareness, than fund raising.

Money that is raised, however, will be shared between our local animal shelter at Martlesham, Suffolk and two independent rabbit rescues who are run by the wonderful Diane in Ipswich and Wendy in Leigh on Sea.

The Animal Centre at Martlesham, although under the umbrella of the RSPCA, receives no central funding whatsoever. It is a small committee run rescue centre, is totally dependent on local fundraising and relies heavily on volunteers.

More info and entry form can be found on:-

RSPCA Suffolk East and Ipswich Branch

Do join us if you haven't already! We want to make it nationwide!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thought as it took a while for me to find, I would put the address to send to on here 

Rabbitless Rabbit Show 
The Animal Centre 
Mill Lane Martlesham 
Ipswich 
Suffolk 
IP12 4PD


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you!!

I have had a sneaky preview of some of the photos and they are so lovely! The accommodation photos are great too, and will be an inspiration to others. Some people do amazing things with sheds, others have fantastic indoor spaces. Some people are great at thinking of ways to enrich their bunnies lives too, with differrent things to explore. The pics of bonded bunnies together, and owners and their buns are amazing. We even have a bunny and a dog cosying up together. There are some tough old bunnies out there, putting up an amazing fight against all the odds in the strongest fighter category, and the tributes bring tears to the eyes.

Aren't our bunnies amazing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok I don't have paypal and I'm one of those weirdo's that doesn't have a printer either so how would I go about entering?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the rabbit lady's website.

flashsplace.webs.com

Then click on "Rabbitless Rabbit Show" for lots of info.

She can be contacted on [email protected] if you would like to enter but are struggling in any way. Some people are emailing them. The photos will then be printed out. Some people are putting cheque/money in post separately, or with photos if they have printed them. There's always a way!

Good luck!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ooooh these photos are great!!

Lovely buns "helping" make their bunny biscuit treats, then cleaning the bowl only way a bunny can !!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you SO much to the people who have entered their buns. The photos are absolutely lovely. So amny dead bunny flops. Its so reassuring that there are lots of happy buns with caring owners out there, much loved and leading content lives.

All photos are now being mounted. Comments and stories are being typed up,and and laminated with each photo. It's a long process, but I can't wait till they are displayed at the Centre. For those who can't visit, the entries will also go up on flashsplace.webs.com/ nearer the time.

Lets hope we can also make a difference to some of the less lucky buns out there.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Thank you SO much to the people who have entered their buns. The photos are absolutely lovely. So amny dead bunny flops. Its so reassuring that there are lots of happy buns with caring owners out there, much loved and leading content lives.
> 
> All photos are now being mounted. Comments and stories are being typed up,and and laminated with each photo. It's a long process, but I can't wait till they are displayed at the Centre. For those who can't visit, the entries will also go up on flashsplace.webs.com/ nearer the time.
> 
> Lets hope we can also make a difference to some of the less lucky buns out there.


Is it too late if I get them in the post today?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

no - that is absolutely fine!!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm hopefully putting Buddy in the Strongest Fighter category!


----------

